#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-07-01
<veebers> thomi: when you have a moment would you mind casting your eyes over this quickly? https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/logging-binary-attachments-1336109/+merge/225098
<thomi> barry: did you get my email?
<barry> thomi: i did, responding now
<thomi> barry: awesome - wasn't sure what address to use.
<barry> thomi: they all end up in the same place :)
<thomi> ahhh ok
<barry> thomi: they just take different paths to get here
<thomi> I was looking for a non-work address, but I guess at least this way you can filter based on the target address :)
<thomi> anyway, sorry about the schedule switch-aroo
<barry> thomi: no worries.  you can always use my at python dot org address too
<thomi> barry @ ?
<barry> thomi: yeppers
<thomi> will try and remember that for next time :)
 * barry has *a lot* of email addresses :)
<thomi> barry: got a second?
<barry> thomi: sure
<thomi> barry: so I'm having some odd problems with virtualenvs, python 34, and testing...
<thomi> in my setup.py, I do 'tests_require=[dep_a, dep_b]
<thomi> I create a virtualenv with 'virtualenv -p python3 ve' . ve/bin/activate
<thomi> then try and run the tests with: python setup.py test
<thomi> I see it downloading all my test dependencies, but then the tests fail to run. Digging a little deeper, they fail to run because they cannot import the test dependencies!
<thomi> but I can see them being downloaded, and they all create *.egg files in .
<thomi> am I missing something? I thought 'python setup.py test' was 'just supposed to work'
<barry> thomi: yeah, it should work
<barry> are you sure it's not failing on some other explicit dependency that's not defined in tests_require?
<thomi> hmmm
<barry> oh, one thing you can do, fire up your venv's python and try to import those deps at the >>> prompt
<barry> sometimes, there are cascading errors that end up looking like ImportError but really are caused by something else
<thomi> yeah I get ImportErrors there as well
<barry> then, try to import the test modules
<thomi> it looks like they're not being installed to the virtualenv correctly
<barry> thomi: so what if you manually pip install them into the venv?
<thomi> then it seems to re-download and install them
<thomi> yeah, it's doing all that work all over again :(
<barry> thomi: are you on utopic?
<thomi> barry: no, trusty
<barry> thomi: well, at least i know that my virtualenv wheel stuff isn't affecting you :)
<barry> but you can't run pyvenv-3.4 either
<barry> (just to see if there's something weird with the venvs)
<thomi> if I manually 'pip install ...' all the deps then 'python setup.py test' works
<barry> thomi: do you have a branch?  i could try it on utopic
<thomi> sure, let me upload
<thomi> barry: lp:~canonical-ci-engineering/uci-engine/nfss
<thomi> barry: change to the nf-stats-service directory
<barry> thomi: trying.  btw, i'm still working on that stack of packages.  it's a dark and twisty maze
<thomi> well... if you feel like that, I'm glad I'm not attempting to do it :)
<barry> it's insane.  dozens of uploads to debian.  syncs to ubuntu.  plus ubuntu-only packages that block -proposed promotions.  jeebus.
<barry> oh thomi you will love this:
<barry> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
<barry> Ran 5 tests in 0.001s
<barry>  
<thomi> :(
<thomi> that makes me sad!
<thomi> why doesn't it work here?
<barry> thomi: nfc.  let me see if i have a trusty system laying around
 * barry fires up his trusty vm
<barry> thomi: well, on my trusty vm, it seems like the psycopg dep isn't too happy
<thomi> oh?
<thomi> you need to install libpq-dev or something
 * barry tries
<thomi> yeah - libpq-dev
<barry> hmmm
<barry> ./psycopg/psycopg.h:31:22: fatal error: libpq-fe.h: No such file or directory
<barry>  #include <libpq-fe.h>
<barry>                       ^
<barry> compilation terminated.
<thomi> hmm
<barry>  
<thomi> I get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7733589/
<barry> yeah, it seems really unhappy about that header file, even though it's there in /usr/include/postgresql!
<barry> oh, maybe that's not on -I
<barry> why would that be the case on 14.10 but not 14.04
<barry> i will try to install the pacakge and use --system-site-packages
<thomi> barry: it's odd, on my system I don't get that message, it just seems to... stop...
<barry> well, even --system-site-packages isn't very happy
<barry> so i can't get even as far as you've gotten :(
<thomi> barry: ahh well, don't worry about it
<thomi> barry: I can work around this for now, it's not such a big deal
<thomi> I was hoping you'd say "oh yeah, you need to do X"
<barry> thomi: yeah, sorry, i tried :)
<thomi> thanks for your help :)
<barry> "help" :)
<thomi> sure, at least now I know that I was doing the right thing
<thomi> and that the problem is elsewhere
<barry> yep
<josharenson> Hi, I assume autopilot works on desktop? My very simple tests fails/crashes because it cannot find "MainView"
<balloons> josharenson, what do you mean?
<josharenson> balloons, I have a click app that I created in Ubuntu-sdk. There is a file called "run" in app/tests/autopilot (presumably auto-gened by the SDK)
<josharenson> balloons, when I run "run", it starts my app, and the test errors out almost instantly with the following error
<josharenson> StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'MainView'.
<josharenson> My application definitely has a MainView object
<balloons> josharenson, sorry I'm literally walking out the door atm... I'll respond when I return if no one else does
<josharenson> ha ok
<josharenson> thanks
<balloons> josharenson, look at the core apps for examples that work
<balloons> that should help
<balloons> lp:ubuntu-clock-app for instance
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-07-02
<balloons> josharenson, get anywhere?
<josharenson> balloons, no, had to take off myself... let me figure out where I was...
<josharenson> balloons, so I just created a new project with the Ubuntu SDK, and the autopilot tests fail
<josharenson> not like how TDD tests are supposed to fail at first, like the test suite crashes... differently than my other app
<thomi> josharenson: can you post a traceback please?
<josharenson> thomi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7734626/
<josharenson> thomi that is from my first app, that fails because it can't find the MainView object
<josharenson> thomi: I rm -rf'd all the stuff that the SDK created related to autopilot testing and it seems to be working when I set up everything manually (so far). Wondering if its worth filing a bug with the sdk team as the tests don't work out of the box...
<thomi> josharenson: I'll take a quick look, one second
<josharenson> thx
<thomi> josharenson: hmmm - this is on trusty or utopic?
<josharenson> utopic
<thomi> elopio: have you seen this? ^
<thomi> josharenson: can you show me the contents of 'run' please
<thomi> ?
<josharenson> 1 min
<josharenson> thomi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7734706/
<thomi> josharenson: is that script generated by the SDK, or did you make it?
<josharenson> thomi, the SDK made it
<thomi> josharenson: OK, there's *definitely* a bug report for the SDK team coming out of this then :)
<josharenson> haha :-p
<thomi> josharenson: the command to run should be 'autopilot3', not 'autopilot'. The package to install is autopilot-desktop
<thomi> josharenson: perhaps you could update that script to run 'autopilot3' and try again?
 * josharenson trying
<josharenson> how will the affect testing when I move to a touch device? Will phablet-test (or whatever the command is) figure this out?
<veebers> josharenson: yes, it'll use the correct autopilot command
<thomi> josharenson: it should do, yes
<josharenson> thats good, I'm trying w/ autopilot3... shelved my changes and might have accidentally clobbered my repo.. hang on
<josharenson> thomi, fails with a different error...
<josharenson> getting a trace
<thomi> josharenson: awesome
<josharenson> thomi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7734738/
<thomi> josharenson: ugh
<thomi> josharenson: yeah, the SDK is really broken
<thomi> josharenson: it's generating python 2 code :(
<thomi> josharenson: is your branch on lp?
<josharenson> yes
<josharenson> https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/+junk/SimplePerf
<thomi> ok, grabbing it now
<thomi> josharenson: so, with a bit of hacking, I can get it to the point where autopilot tries to launch your app, but the app exits - I *think* that's because I'm missing a dependency that you need, so this *might* work for you
<josharenson> thomi, ill try.. currently when I run the test suite, the app launches first and the test fails/crashes after
<thomi> josharenson: are you happy applying a patch to your local working tree, or would you prefer I pushed my branch somewhere on lp?
<josharenson> thomi, ill happily apply the patch
<thomi> ok
<thomi> josharenson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7734757/
<josharenson> thomi, looks like the same error...
<thomi> josharenson: cannot find MainView ?
<josharenson> yes
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> ok
<thomi> josharenson: so the person you really need to talk to is elopio. What timezone are you in?
<josharenson> thomi, I can try creating the project from scratch.... I'm in GMT-8
<elopio> hello.
<thomi> hey - there he is :)
<josharenson> :-)
<thomi> apparently if we say your name 3 times you appear :)
<josharenson> haha
<thomi> elopio: it appears that the SDK new-project is still generating python 2 code.
<thomi> elopio: and what's more, *broken* python 2 code :)
<thomi> elopio: do you know what's going on there?
<elopio> thomi: I updated one of the templates like a year ago. It could be outdated by now, as we can't really run tests for the templates.
<elopio> and there was another template that I never got to update.
<thomi> elopio: ok, but surely they're generating python 3 code these days?
<elopio> "surely" it's too strong. I don't know, but I can check.
<thomi> elopio: ok
<elopio> josharenson: can you please give me more context of what you are trying to do?
<thomi> elopio: it's just that, with all the work we put in to porting the world to python 3, I'd be dissapointed if we forgot about the SDK templates
<josharenson> elopio, short version is I have a very simple QML app (created in the SDK) that I'm trying to write autopilot tests for.
<elopio> josharenson: so, would you like me to fix the qt templates first, or get your tests running first?
<josharenson> elopio, if I understand correctly, fixing the templates benefits everyone, whereas getting the tests running only benefits me
<elopio> josharenson: that's a good answer :)
<elopio> I'll grab the template and see what I can do.
<josharenson> ok thanks
<thomi> elopio: when you have some time, I'd love to know why we can't test the templates? If it's just a matter of 'we don't have the time to write the tests', I might have some spare time this week to look at it
<elopio> thomi: with some time, we might get it working. The issue is that the templates have parameters
<elopio> we don't have a way to tell qtcreator: give me this template with parameter foo=bar.
<thomi> elopio: can't we render them ourselves?
<elopio> in order to replace the parameters, we have to manually create the project.
<elopio> so, we could do two things: 1. make the replacement ourselfs, which will test the python code but not its interaction with qtcreator.
<elopio> 2. automate the creation of a project and run the tests simulating that we are a qtcreator user.
<elopio> at that point, I prefered to look at other problems in the toolkit, and never got back to qtcreator.
<thomi> elopio: well, I'd settle for 1) at this stage, and worry about 2) later. Is it obvious where the templates are stored? I might dig into that soon
<josharenson> elopio, is there anything I can do to get the tests working manually in the meantime? If not, I have plenty of other things to do, so no worries
<elopio> thomi: qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<elopio> josharenson: well, for the python3 problem, just change basestring for str
<josharenson> ah ok
<thomi> elopio: we already did that
<thomi> josharenson: that's the patch I provided earlier
<elopio> about the MainView, I'm not sure what's wrong. I'm trying to reproduce it.
<thomi>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7734757/ should make it python 3 compliant
<josharenson> ack
<elopio> thomi: instead of decode the output of subprocess, we have been using universal_lines=True
<thomi> elopio: ok
<elopio> is it all the same? or should we prefer one way?
<thomi> elopio: it's almost the same, I see no reason to prefer one way over the other
<elopio> josharenson: you created an "App with Simple UI", right?
<elopio> and thomi, about testing the templates, yes, approach 1 will be better than we have now.
<elopio> I never finished cleaning the templates, so they still have weird things.
<thomi> elopio: they sure do :)
<elopio> josharenson: hum, yes, your test is not using the template I touched. Another question, are you on utopic?
<josharenson> yes on utopic
<elopio> josharenson: and "app with simple UI"?
<josharenson> elopio yes
<elopio> josharenson: then there's something weird. I updated that template, and you shouldn't see any basestring.
<elopio> in fact, the template is now py2 and py3. The only bit we are missing is change the run script to use autopilot3.
<elopio> in the tabbed application template we have more problems, because I never updated that one.
<elopio> that looks closer to what you are seeing.
<josharenson> elopio, ill purge the sdk, reinstall, and recreate the app from scratch
<josharenson> elipio, have to go offline for a bit, but ill report back within the hour
<elopio> josharenson: I'm not sure if I'll still be here in an hour, but I'll leave comments here with my changes.
<elopio> josharenson: if you are on utopic, you should be good to go with "App with Simple UI", I've just tried it.
<elopio> I'm fixing the other one.
<elopio> thomi: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/update_tabs_autopilot_template/+merge/225256
<elopio> josharenson: ^
<thomi> elopio: awesome, thanks
<josharenson> elopio, ack thanks
<elopio> thomi: it would be awesome if you can run those tests on qtcreator MPs.
<thomi> elopio: yeah
<thomi> elopio: after looking at the templates, I need to look at the qtcreator souce to see how they're rendered
<thomi> it's a PITA that the qtcreator guys didn't make this testable
<elopio> thomi: zbenjamin is the one that knows about qtcreator. But he's probably not near your timezone.
<thomi> yeah
<elopio> thomi: and I overheard that they are changing it to use more QML components, which will improve things.
<thomi> hmmm
<elopio> it sounds like it was an important topic on the qt conference.
<thomi> ok
<josharenson> elopio, I purged ubuntu-sdk and qtcreator. Then I reinstalled and created the default Hello World app.
<josharenson> elopio, the result of the first autopilot test (after changing to autopilot3) was this
<josharenson> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7735109/
<elopio> josharenson: ok, that's good
<elopio> install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<elopio> we probably should add a README to the template.
<josharenson> elopio, seems to be working :-) hopefully it still works when I make things more complicated. Thanks for the help...
<elopio> josharenson: nice. Ping ubuntu-qa whenever you need help with the tests. Here or in #ubuntu-quality.
<josharenson> ack
<elopio> or say my name three times if you are brave.
<josharenson> elopio, I'm getting the same error "Object not found with name 'MainView'" When using tabs... do I have to wait for your fix?
<elopio> josharenson: yes. Or copy them from my branch to your /usr/share/qtcreator/templates/wizard/ubuntu
<balloons> glad to see you got the templates updated last night :-)
 * balloons rants about autopilot converting datetimes to datetime objects in python
<elopio> veebers: are you here?
<elopio> I'm having problems with the validate_dbus_object
<veebers> elopio: hey I'm here
<elopio> veebers: first thing that seems different is that introspection.get_classname_from_path returns bytes now.
<elopio> shouldn't it return a string?
<veebers> let me have a look
<veebers> elopio: looking at the code bytestrings are the expected output and are on purpose. There is a note though that states we need to figure out the string vs. bytestring issue
<elopio> ok. I don't know why to use bytes, but I can update make the code work with that.
<elopio> but I'm using this feature, so please let me know when it changes.
<elopio> veebers: next problem is that it's really hard to get it right.
<elopio> I think I would like something like this:
<elopio> - There are many qml elements called ItemPage
<elopio> - I would like a different custom proxy object for each one of them
<elopio> - I put a different objectName to each one
<elopio> - be able to do something like: main_view.select_single(TestPage1, objectName='page1')
<elopio> main_view.select_single(TestPage2, objectName='page2')
<elopio> where TestPage1 and TestPage2 are not on the QML tree.
<veebers> elopio: right, there is an open bug/task that I have to be able to do something like that.
<elopio> ok, good, so it does make sense outside of my head :)
<veebers> it would allow you to define an emulator and define the query that is used to select the object in the tree, i.e. when looking for TestPage1 we're actually looking for ItemPage . . .
<elopio> veebers: do you have the # ?
<veebers> elopio: yeah it makes sense. Hmm, let me check, I may be lying about the bug and it might just be an open task I have on the board. one mo
<veebers> elopio: sorry I don't see a bug for it, would you like to file one with your explanation of what you want etc. ?
<elopio> veebers: I just want it on your roadmap. I don't mind if there is no bug. But if you want one, I'll add it.
<elopio> balloons: have you seen reminders failing saying something like the dialog is not present?
<veebers> elopio: If you have a moment I would appreciate the bug, helps keep track etc.
<elopio> veebers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1337004
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337004 in Autopilot "Make it easier to select a custom proxy object with a class name different from the QML type" [Undecided,New]
<veebers> elopio: awesome, thanks for that
<elopio> veebers: and lastt problem, with a validate_dbus_object like this one:
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7739358/
<elopio> I get it running perfectly when I run a single test
 * veebers looks
<elopio> when I run the whole suite, I get More than one custom proxy class matches this object
<veebers> elopio: hmm, I'm not sure off the top of my head, I would have to look into it, which I can't right at this moment sorry (trying to get other code landed). I can add it to my stack of things to do though
<elopio> veebers: that's fine. I'll keep trying.
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-07-03
<josharenson> I am getting the following error when calling launch_click_package
<josharenson> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7739626/
<josharenson> The app launches just fine, but it seems the return value is bad?
<veebers> thomi: when you have a moment would you be able to review this please: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/adding_screenshots_to_details/+merge/225423
<thomi> veebers, looking now
<veebers> awesome, cheers
<thomi> veebers: want feedback here, or in the MP?
<veebers> thomi: in the MP please so I don't lose it :-)
<thomi> veebers: you *really* need to mock/patch waaaay less
<veebers> thomi: fair enough, do you have any suggested for that MP?
<thomi> veebers: yes, lots
<thomi> you might want to get a drink
<veebers> thomi: heh, I'm ready when you are :-)
<thomi> veebers: review posted
<thomi> veebers: I'm happy to talk about it in person, if you need
<veebers> thomi: sweet, I'll take a look and ping you in a couple of minutes once I've digested it?
<thomi> sure
<veebers> thomi: also, could I get you to eyeball this pre-req please: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/logging-binary-attachments-1336109/+merge/225098
<veebers> thomi: all your comments make sense I don't think there is need for a call. I'll hit those points now
<veebers> thomi: for detecting if the display is x11/mir and the platform module. That currently only gives us details like Desktop/device/tablet etc. I don't think it's enough to say "if is device then it's mir, desktop is x11"
<veebers> thomi: do you have any better ideas than either the tests in that MP or the desktop==x11, not desktop=mir?
<thomi> veebers: so, however you do the detection, the public api should be in the platform module....
<thomi> regarding detection for X11, is checking for $DISPLAY enough? Presumably your screenshot function needs that in order to work
<thomi> WRT detecting mir, have you asked the mir team? My personal bet would be to try and find the mir socket, but that really only tells you that it's running *somewhere*, not necessarily in the current session
<veebers> thomi: rats, I've lost the link, but I read a SO that said "xset q" was good, if a xset query fails than X isn't around
<veebers> ah right: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/637005/x-server-running
<thomi> veebers: xset reads $DISPLAY internally, and you have access to the X python bindings, I think we can do soemthing nicer than spawning a new process...
<elopio> thomi: can you review this one please?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/fix_packaging/+merge/225426
<veebers> thomi: ok, I'll look further
<thomi> veebers: it'd be interesting to see what xset does under the hook
<thomi> *hood
<elopio> it seems that without the pybuild name, it tries to install in python3, instead of dist-packages.
<thomi> veebers: but *at least* please protect that subprocess call with a functools.lru_cache :)
<thomi> elopio: ahh, ok
<thomi> elopio: approved
<elopio> thomi: thanks.
<elopio> now we have jenkins tests :D Lets see if they like it.
<josharenson> elopio, I was able to modify all the templates to fit my project, but it still can't find my project's MainView
<josharenson> the only thing that is different is directory structure... any insight on how the search works? It can find other objects just fine if I commend out the MainView search part
<elopio> josharenson: can you put a import pdb; pdb.set_trace() just before selecting the main view?
<elopio> and then open autopilot vis
<josharenson> sure
<elopio> it might be that you are extending main view, and it gets a different QML class name.
<josharenson> elopio, it hit the break point and I see the contents in vis
<josharenson> looking around
<josharenson> says object name is "mainView"
<elopio> josharenson: here we are not using the objectName to select the item, onlye the class name
<elopio> what you see on the left side of the autopilot vis, on the tree.
<elopio> is it MainView?
<josharenson> elopio, no its my app name
<balloons> o hai josharenson :-
<josharenson> The object in my QML is MainView type though...
<josharenson> hii
<josharenson> I'll try renaming the qml file to MainView.qml?
<elopio> josharenson: no
<balloons> josharenson,what does the qml look like?
<josharenson> yeah that seems dumb
<elopio> that's one of the weird things that QML + autopilot have.
<elopio> josharenson: can you send a screenshot of the qml tree from autopilot, just to be sure I send you the right code to add?
<balloons> josharenson, the main qml file will have MainView specified
<josharenson> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7743793/
 * josharenson getting screenshot
<balloons> josharenson, is that the entire file or just the top?
<elopio> josharenson: what's the name of that file?
<josharenson> the top... filename is SimplePerf.qml
<balloons> josharenson, kk :-) yep, that looks like what we want to see
<elopio> josharenson: yes, I think that if you remove
<elopio> property real main_view_padding: units.gu(50)
<elopio> the tree will show MainView instaed of SimplePerf.
<elopio> I think you will have to do this:
<elopio> on @property main_view, change it to
<elopio> self.app.select_single(SimplePerf)
<elopio> and under that, define a new class
<elopio> class SimplePerf(emulators.MainView):
<elopio>     pass
<josharenson> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12477656/Screenshot%20from%202014-07-03%2013%3A29%3A29.png
 * josharenson trying that
<elopio> josharenson: now, to see if I should modify the templates, did you change the MainView.qml file?
<elopio> and what template are you using?
<josharenson> Using the QML w/ Qt extension template
<josharenson> elopio, what is the MainView.qml file? like the file that contains main view?
<elopio> oh, right, it's called SimplePerf.qml, not MainView. Sorry.
<elopio> josharenson: I'll make sure to update that template next week.
<elopio> for now, lunch break.
<josharenson> sure, thanks for the help
<elopio> np.
<josharenson> elopio the new class doesn't seem to work.. I'll keep messing with it... (same error except replace MainView with SimplePerf)
<elopio> josharenson: hum hum.
<elopio> it should work, according to your screenshot.
<elopio> josharenson: if you push your project to a branch, I can give it a tyr.
<elopio> *try
<josharenson> ok
<josharenson> elopio lp:~josharenson/+junk/SimplePerf/
<elopio> josharenson: you re defining the SimplePerf class inside the ClickAppTestCase
<elopio> delete the leading spaces of that class, and you should be good to go.
<elopio> almost
<elopio> you are also missing the return on the @property method.
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7744035/
<josharenson> ah
<josharenson> elopio, woot works.. thanks a lot
<elopio> josharenson: no problem.
<elopio> I'll be away for a while, but ping if you need more help with the tests. I'll check the backlog.
<josharenson> elopio I'm about to head into the wilderness w/o internet for the weekend so no worries..
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-06-29
<balloons> ping veebers
<veebers> Hey balloons o/ how's things
<balloons> veebers, been far too long :-) So, how's AP 1.6? I know you have some porting stuff up and other things. I'm just curious on progress and how I might help communicate if needed
<balloons> I
<balloons> I've not personally looked into it or tried it yet, heh :p
<balloons> also, good morning!
<veebers> balloons: heh morning :-) It's currently sitting in a couple of MPs waiting for further review. I've gone ahead and ported UUITK and Unity8 tests and helpers to work with it
<veebers> I've been talking with the a-squad guys to get some work done on the sanity suite and get some feedback on it
<veebers> balloons: and I should be very shortly asking you for similar help (getting some apps ported to it and some dev feedback)
<balloons> right-o. So it's feature complete if you will. nothing should change moving forward?
<veebers> balloons: yeah feature complete and works, nothing will change going forward (unless a dev finds some really odd edge case issue, which I doubt would change many things)
<balloons> veebers, ok.. I'll add a card for the next sprint (starting next week) to look into this
<veebers> balloons: awesome
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-06-30
<cwayne_> is it possible to load autopilot tests from anywhere other than /home/phablet/autopilot for ubuntu touch?
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-07-01
<cwayne_> thomi, hiya, is there a way to specify which dir autopilot run looks in for tests? or is it always just cwd?
<veebers> cwayne_: you can pass autopilot either a python module (that's local or exists in PYTHONPATH) or give it a path itself
<veebers> As long as the path is importable
<cwayne_> veebers, so just 'autopilot3 run /path/to/my/tests' as long as tests/ has an __init___.py?
<veebers> cwayne_: should work, just double checking now as I now recall there was a catch of some sort :-)
<cwayne_> hm, didn't seem to work :/
<veebers> cwayne_: hmm, I may have lied to you
<cwayne_> :(
<veebers> cwayne_: yeah sorry doesn't work for me, I have miss-remembered how that works :-\
<cwayne_> yeah, it tries to load it from 1 dir below for some reason
<cwayne_> so i guess i'd have to hack together a script to cd to the right dir first..
<cwayne_> seems like a good feature request though :)
<veebers> cwayne_: sorry connection issues. Can I ask what you're attempting there should be a way to do it
<cwayne_> veebers, calling autopilot run from checkbox-touch
<veebers> cwayne_: this works for me (uses the trunk copy not dist): PYTHONPATH=~/code/touch-apps/camera-app/trunk/tests/autopilot python3 -m autopilot.run list camera_app
<veebers> where tests/autopilot/ contains a dir 'camera_app' that is importable (with __init__.py)
<cwayne_> veebers, problem is i kinda have to do some hackery already with pythonpath, since checkbox-touch is a click package
<veebers> cwayne_: ah right. Man, I could have sworn that we had made it so you could just give autopilot a path to use.
<cwayne_> it seems like it should be that way i'd think
<veebers> cwayne_: yeah totally a bug. Well I can see where it goes wrong, not sure of a fix yet but I'll file a but anyway
<cwayne_> veebers, thanks!
<veebers> cwayne_: can you give us an idea of priority so that we can put that card on our backlog?
<cwayne_> veebers, probably lowish, I think I can just cd to a different dir in a bash script for now
<veebers> cwayne_: ack thanks. Bug filed will put it on our backlog as I imagine you're not the only one that would like to run from a path (https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1470307)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1470307 in Autopilot "When given a path autopilot filters out tests as the path doesn't match the test id" [Undecided,New]
<cwayne_> veebers, thanks man
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-07-05
<dobey> can we do something to kill this channel?
<dobey> well, i'm tired of just telling the random few people who wander in, that this channel isn't about openstack :)
